# What is the life span of a betta?



## thebunnyexpert (Feb 25, 2010)

I was just curious. Since I was a kid, my fish havent lived past a week, but Lawson is still alive!


----------



## DavidAl (Nov 17, 2009)

On average, 2 to 3 years.

David


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I've heard that bettas that are well-taken-care-of (as in are in a real tank with a heater and a filter) can live closer to 10 years... but I personally have never had one live that long. I had one that I got the day before Thanksgiving my Junior year of highs school, and it stayed alive until after I left for college. I think my sister killed it by changing its water with tap water, not knowing any better...


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

That is still a long time.


----------



## jaunypic (Sep 20, 2009)

your my hero! thanx


----------



## FishEyes22 (Mar 11, 2010)

i had one live four years .... the cat got im off the mantle.. poor guy the one i have now is 7 months in now i hope to have him as long.


----------

